# Do clay ammo rounds explode when shot at a hard surface?



## duffman6988 (Sep 22, 2019)

Such as concrete


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

They disintegrate. No explosion.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

They shatter, followed by a small cloud of dust. I did a clay ammo product review during the summer - check it out here:






Fun slingshot ammo.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

When I was a kid, some 60 years ago, there were no crackers to buy but some small clay balls packed in colorful shiny foil which when smashed against a hard surface, pavement for example, they would explode because they had some substance inside. The explosion was not very strong but still a decent one and I wish I had those today, they would certainly be fun to shoot from the slingshot...

cheers,

jazz


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Jazz, someone should make some of those.

I wonder what the components are...?


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I still see kids throwing some small round object that explodes on contact. I don't suppose it's the same thing, but I bet that you could shoot 'em from a light sling.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

jazz said:


> When I was a kid, some 60 years ago, there were no crackers to buy but some small clay balls packed in colorful shiny foil which when smashed against a hard surface, pavement for example, they would explode because they had some substance inside. The explosion was not very strong but still a decent one and I wish I had those today, they would certainly be fun to shoot from the slingshot...
> 
> cheers,
> 
> jazz


Sure you can pack some gunpowder there -and I did it many times with devastating results-, but better skip this idea.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

They burst into a cloud of dust! Very satisfying and they leave a little brown cone on the wall from the impact. Highly recommend.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

MakoPat said:


> Jazz, someone should make some of those.
> 
> I wonder what the components are...?


I had to do a quick Google. Bang snaps etc.. are silver fulminate impregnated into coarse sand or gravel. SMALL amounts. Apparently the stuff is crazy unstable and can detonate under its own weight. Danged shame though.

I do wonder though what a primer or a black powder cap in dried clay would do. :devil:


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

From what I have seen on YouTube (where one can learn lots of cool stuff :headbang: ), the way to go is to make "Armstrong's mixture", inserting a small amount :hmm: inside clay balls by making a small hole, sealing the hole, and letting the clay balls dry at room temperature.

As that mixture is *shock sensitive*, it should produce some nice results in terms of dramatic shattering and noise.

Disclaimer: I have not tried this (yet), some might say "don't do this at home"...

Here is some relevant info on "Armstrong's mixture": https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Armstrong%27s_mixture

*"Armstrong's mixture* is a highly sensitive primary explosive. Its primary ingredients are red phosphorus and strong oxidizer, such as potassium chlorate and potassium perchlorate."

*NB, NB*...."Because of its sensitivity to shock, friction and flame, *Armstrong's mixture is an extremely dangerous explosive*. Only about 10 mg of it is used per item of consumer fireworks. Depending on composition, conditions and quantity, Armstrong's mixture can explode violently in an enclosed space".

OK... :naughty: now off to the YouTube "school":


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

"It ain't a Party until somebody blows a finger off!".


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

flipgun said:


> "It ain't a Party until somebody blows a finger off!".


Let's see...We got gunpowder, kids, and beer. What could possibly go wrong? :woot:

Hey, I'd try it if I had the fixing. Wouldn't take much. It's not like you're packing an oil drum with the stuff.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

dont try this at home :screwy: if u snap off the end part of a strike anywhere matches fill half beer cap put another cap on top wrap real tight with grey tape bounce it off somthing hard it make your ears ring :naughty: its a pretty bad fire hazard also bunch lite match head blown all over the principal got all cranky about us bouncing them around hall ways :iono:


----------



## Ubamajuba (Jun 16, 2019)

Sorry for going off track here, but Pebble shooter, in your video you let go of the slingshot. Ive thought that was a no - no? Do you allways do that and how does it affect your accuracy? Ive done it a few times testing, but i thught that was for the bow community.

/Uba


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

If you are referring to the Saunders "Wing" slingshot video I made in 2017, yes, it's indeed designed for the purpose of releasing it after the shot to minimize wrist torsion effects, in order to ensure a perfectly linear launch of the projectile (well, at least in theory).

The lanyard tied around the wrist prevents the slingshot from falling to the ground.

I do not use this technique with my other, more standard slingshots.


----------



## Ubamajuba (Jun 16, 2019)

Ty for clarifying ????


----------

